# J'ai perdu le mot de passe de mon adresse mail Icloud



## boiperso (2 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour
J'ai un compte Icloud que j'ai créé avec une adresse gmail. Tout va bien
Par contre j'ai créé une adresse mail @Icloud et là je ne me souviens plus du mot de passe. impossible. 
Comment le retrouver ? Le mot de passe de mon compte Icloud avec mon adresse @gmail ne fonctionne pas. Quand j'ai créé cette adresse mail @Icloud, je l'ai paramétré sur Mail et ça fonctionne très bien. par contre je souhaite paramétrer cette adresse sur mon Iphone et là impossible de me rappeler de mon mot de passe.
J'espère être clair (suis pas sur !)
Merci beaucoup


----------



## les_innommables66 (2 Octobre 2015)

boiperso a dit:


> Quand j'ai créé cette adresse mail @Icloud, je l'ai paramétré sur Mail et ça fonctionne très bien. par contre je souhaite paramétrer cette adresse sur mon Iphone et là impossible de me rappeler de mon mot de passe.



Bonjour,

Si j'ai bien compris, tu dois pouvoir avoir accès à ton mot de passe, que tu as saisi pour Mail, dans le "trousseau" sur ton Mac.

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## boiperso (2 Octobre 2015)

Merci de votre réponse mais non, j'ai accès au trousseau mais je ne vois pas le mot de passe de cette adresse mail @Icloud


----------



## les_innommables66 (3 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

https://iforgot.apple.com/appleid

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## boiperso (3 Octobre 2015)

merci mais ça ne marche pas il me dit que l'adresse n'existe pas...alors que je reçois des courriers...comprends pas


----------



## les_innommables66 (3 Octobre 2015)

peux-tu poster une capture d'écran de la fenêtre Mail / Préférences / onglet comptes / sélection de ton compte iCloud ?


----------

